# Anyone feeding Fromm?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've fed the Fromm 4 star line duck for close to a year to two of ours. LOVE this company, love this food. I fed the Eagle Pack holistic line before that ( duck), but went with Fromm after the sale of EP. The Gold line is not available locally so don't know anything about that.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson was on Fromm's Puppy Gold for a giant bag's worth of time when he was about 4 months, but it was just too rich for him and he had consistently soft stools so I ended up mixing it with Purina Pro Plan until it was gone.

Now we are on Nature's Harvest Puppy and he is loving it. Gotta start looking into the adult food shortly though, I'm debating whether to try the Fromm's again now that he's older.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Molson was on Fromm's Puppy Gold for a giant bag's worth of time when he was about 4 months, but it was just too rich for him and he had consistently soft stools so I ended up mixing it with Purina Pro Plan until it was gone.
> 
> Now we are on Nature's Harvest Puppy and he is loving it. Gotta start looking into the adult food shortly though, I'm debating whether to try the Fromm's again now that he's older.


Try the 4 star line. They are all stages food (all ages) and only a single protein source which might be better for tummy and any allergies.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cindy, the crew was on the surf and turf for a long time, but with 4 it got to expensive and it only came in a 26lb bag, so I switched. If it wasnt for the bag size/cost I would have kept them on it...they loved it!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts. I got a free shipping (on the first 25 lbs.) coupon from Petfooddirect so a 30 lb. bag of the Four Star comes out to about $50 shipped to my door.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts. I got a free shipping (on the first 25 lbs.) coupon from Petfooddirect so a 30 lb. bag of the Four Star coms out to about $50 shipped to my door.


I love when I get the 22% off coupons. I'm just waiting for a new one to come in. I was able to get a bag of California Natural for around 40.00. Maybe it was less and it included shipping. I pay over 50.00 dollars a bag here for it.

Hope Jester likes it!!!


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

Fromm is a great kibble. Fed my husky fromm for quite some time. 4 star duck, it was great. I highly recommend this company.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Maya is on the Large Breed puppy food and we love it. I really trust this company to make a high quality food. My lab was on it for most of her life, and she lived to be 16! Let us know what you think about Gold v. 4 star because I'll be looking at switching to adult food soon.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent food and family-run company!


----------



## Ollie'sWorld (Jul 10, 2008)

Ollie is on Fromm large puppy gold and loves it .As with other quality foods it takes some getting your head around feeding smaller amounts.No corn or beet pulp.


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Pilot is eating Fromm Whitefish and Potato at the moment and LOVES it! He has good stools, nice coat, etc. and Fromm doesn't give him bad gas like others did.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

I was going to feed Rosie the Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold, but I couldn't find it locally. Our pet food store would have ordered it for me, but instead I bought the Innova Large Breed Puppy Food. She's loving it, and we've had no issues with the transition. When she's eating adult food, I may try some of the Fromm foods. I've heard good things about them, and our local store carries them.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Ollie'sWorld said:


> Ollie is on Fromm large puppy gold and loves it .As with other quality foods it takes some getting your head around feeding smaller amounts.No corn or beet pulp.


How old is Ollie, and how much are you feeding him? Rosie is 17 weeks old and weighs 27 lbs, and I'm feeding her about 3 1/2 cups per day. I think she would eat more, though. Since we've started her on the Innova, she seems to want more food. I think she loves the taste of it. I don't want to overfeed her, but she seems to want more than what I'm giving her.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I feed Fromm Surf and Turf and have had great results with it!


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

I use this Fromm, whitefish and pototo. They love it.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We just picked some up this weekend, for Riley -- the whitefish and potato. :crossfing

He started turning his nose up at the Orijen 6 fish, Friday evening. He was eating it just fine during the transition from EVO Red (which he didn't do well on at all) but as soon as there was no more EVO mixed in, he refused to eat the Orijen. 
He sure seems to like the Fromm, so hopefully it will agree with him!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Yupper Fromm here. There is another thread right now about, I love Fromm.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Can't go wrong with fromm.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I switched to the four star duck & sweet potato a few weeks ago. Winchester's doing great on it and he really loves it! I have to order it online since no one locally sells it. I got mine from k9cuisine.com. Free shipping on orders over $50, plus they also sent free salmon dog treats and they included a 10% coupon for my next order.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

We get ours from Lukesallnatural.com, the first time I ordered the duck and sweet potato. I got 2 - 30 pound bags, they sent me all the other fromm samples to try (whitefish, Surf n turf, Pork and applesauce, Chicken, sojo treats, Shampoo samples). Everytime its a little different what they toss in the package as goodies. 

One time I got a Zuke's and dogswell treats. When I ordered cans, they tossed in free can lids. One time I got a "Zanies Toy", I looked it up online an it was a $10 toy. 

It's like christmas everytime I order with them. Since then, I receive their newsletter, every month $5 off $50. The shipping is super discounted and there prices aren't inflated. I suggested that they offer free shipping and they told me. 

"We have a retail store, If we marked up the product to compensate for free shipping like other online companies, no one will walk into our retail store. So we do the next best thing, keep the prices low and keep the shipping discounted."


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Raleigh's breeder sent her to me with a bag of Fromm....she LOVES the food & looks great. Cant get over how shiny her coat is. Never a loose poop from that pup. My Goldens are all VERY interested in 'helping' when I scoop her food...
If I were to switch from ProPlan, Fromm would be a contender....


----------

